# My Garage WoodShop



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

*My Garage WoodShop*

Here are some pictures of my shop as it sits currently. I am always monkeying around with it and adding and moving stuff so this will probably evolve over time! OK lets go on a tour of my tiny garage shop!

Here is a view from behind the table saw looking into the shop, twords the right side.








It's alot brighter in person..the pics are a little dark…I guess I should have shot them in the daytime! You can see my main tool rack and my main work area as well.

Here's a look twords the left from the same spot..








Here you can see my chop saw setup as well as my main dust collector.

This is a shot at my table saw area..








The saw is a 2001 3HP Unisaw 220V, 52" Beismeyer fence. Like alot of my tools it's a Craigslist find. I love this saw…when I bought it, it was barely even broken in! I upgraded from a BOSCH contractor saw and what a difference.
Here's a closer look at my table saw accessory area..








I recently completed the blade holder, and the pipe clamp rack I adapted from a design I saw on here..I wish I could remember who posted it…but like I said I adapted this from his idea. The shelf is a simple ply scrap trimmed with walnut scrap on a french cleat, the pipe clamp and the accessory holder are also mounted on a french cleat.

This is the opposite wall..








Here is more of my ever expanding clamp collection. i try to buy at least one or two a month. The clamp rack is laminated from plywood scraps and I plowed dados in it with the chop saw. ..also mounted to the wall with a french cleat. The area below it with the plastic buckets is reserved for my long bed 8" jointer with a helical cutter head..whenever that gets here!

Here is a close up of my main work area..








I built the bench from a Fine Woodworking plan. It's laminated from plywood and has mortise and tenon joinery. The top is a layer of 3/4 ply under a layer of 3/4MDF, trimmed in hard maple.. I like to roll builders paper over the top…I can sketch on it and write notes, and it keeps the bench top from getting mucked up with paint and glue. The bench is heavy and rock solid..I am really happy with how it came out. I am eventually going to add a 9" vise under the overhang on the left side. The bench and my out feed table are the same height. I set it up so I can back my pickup right up to the saw, slide full sheets right into the saw and I can slide the work bench anywhere I need it for extra out feed support.

Some close ups of the tool wall area…
















The usual assortment of stuff…again everything on french cleats, the shelves all made from 3/4" ply drops trimmed with scrap. The drill press is another Craigslist score..my first and only Powermatic! I love it..aside from the little bit of rust on it it,s a great drill press…and it definitely has a custom made drill press table in its future! I'm not crazy about having the drill press parked in front of the tools..but I need to position it in a place that it has maximum side clearance, and I just don't have enough clear space in this shop. I have to keep everything on wheels so I can re position if necessary..the DP IS GETTING A MOBILE BASE SOON.

Here's a closeup of my compressor cart..








Standard PC pancake, with 75' of 3/8 Fleexeel on a reel. I have the usual suspects for guns..you can see my latest addition on the top shelf right..the 23Ga pin nailer..I love this gun! Got it on sale at Woodcraft for $35.00! I also have a full head framing nailer as well. I want to upgrade soon to a vertical 25 gal. tank compressor so I can use a spray gun and pneumatic sanders.

Here is a shot of my sander and bandsaw…








Again guess where I got the bandsaw…CRAIGLIST! I had to do some repair work on this puppy. There was a factory defective part on this style saw that is in the tension mechanism that fails over time. I replaced it and now the band saw runs like new. I just added the mobile base, now I need to get a better blade for it. The osc. spindle sander was a xmass present. I upgraded the dust collection capabilities with a kit from Woodcraft. Under the table is a moving dolly. That is where I had my Rigid 13" planer..well, I was borrowing from a friend. Unfortunately, he took it back so Santa is rumored to be bringing me a brand new Steel City 13" planer with the helical head..oh boy I can hardly wait! Since I don't have alot of room I just roll the planer out and put it on my out feed table, and stash it under the work table when I don't need it.

Chop saw area..








Love my Makita chop saw! The hood is made from hardboard scraps reinforced with Baltic birch. It's mounted on a french cleat so I can slide it to the side to cut miters. The saw is only bolted to the stand with wing nuts so I can un bolt it in a minute and bring it to a jobsite, and then put it right back where it was aligned with the fence when I'm done. The kreg sliding stop system is great. I love to be able to walk up and dial in a measurement just like my table saw and have it be right on..and perfectly repeatable. I have a 80" capacity to the right of the saw. The cabinet below the table is very deep and I want to eventually make pantry style draws with full extension slides to maximize storage. The cop saw cabinet draws also have full extension slides, and house my biscuit joiner, my kreg pocket hole equipment, my jig saw, and a bunch of other jigs and tools.

The side table for my chop saw is an assembly cube that can be rotated to achieve three separate heights. 









Here is the view looking twords the table saw..








The out feed table is great..I want to build a mobile base for my new planer in the same style. The out feed table is also great for assembly and glue ups.

Well, thats it…my little shop…or as the wife likes to call it, the garage she can't park in!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *My Garage WoodShop*
> 
> Here are some pictures of my shop as it sits currently. I am always monkeying around with it and adding and moving stuff so this will probably evolve over time! OK lets go on a tour of my tiny garage shop!
> 
> ...


A great looking shop, nicely organized and some great Craigslist bargains. Thanks for the tour.


----------



## Robsshop (Apr 3, 2010)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *My Garage WoodShop*
> 
> Here are some pictures of my shop as it sits currently. I am always monkeying around with it and adding and moving stuff so this will probably evolve over time! OK lets go on a tour of my tiny garage shop!
> 
> ...


Looks like You have served some well spent time out in the garage ! Great looking shop and thanks for the tour. Happy holidays and be safe !


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *My Garage WoodShop*
> 
> Here are some pictures of my shop as it sits currently. I am always monkeying around with it and adding and moving stuff so this will probably evolve over time! OK lets go on a tour of my tiny garage shop!
> 
> ...


very nice well organized shop. I made the same workbench from the FWW plan. I'm impressed with the large amount of cat litter you have stored in the shop…


----------



## twokidsnosleep (Apr 5, 2010)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *My Garage WoodShop*
> 
> Here are some pictures of my shop as it sits currently. I am always monkeying around with it and adding and moving stuff so this will probably evolve over time! OK lets go on a tour of my tiny garage shop!
> 
> ...


It is a great looking shop, very well planned out, clean with good work-spaces and well equipped. Even a hockey poster for the Bruins!!
But, I see no kid's toys, bikes or other junk though so it qualifies as a full on full force woodworker's shop….maybe someday my messy garage will look half as well organized.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *My Garage WoodShop*
> 
> Here are some pictures of my shop as it sits currently. I am always monkeying around with it and adding and moving stuff so this will probably evolve over time! OK lets go on a tour of my tiny garage shop!
> 
> ...


You are my kind of guy. Have a clean, neat and organized shop. Very well planned out and good utilization of space available. You should be very proud of your shop. Thanks for sharing.

God Bless
tom


----------



## DAWG (Oct 23, 2009)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *My Garage WoodShop*
> 
> Here are some pictures of my shop as it sits currently. I am always monkeying around with it and adding and moving stuff so this will probably evolve over time! OK lets go on a tour of my tiny garage shop!
> 
> ...


Awesome shop, very organized.


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *My Garage WoodShop*
> 
> Here are some pictures of my shop as it sits currently. I am always monkeying around with it and adding and moving stuff so this will probably evolve over time! OK lets go on a tour of my tiny garage shop!
> 
> ...


Great looking work space Dave, can I borrow your cleaning person. Thanks and happy holidays!


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *My Garage WoodShop*
> 
> Here are some pictures of my shop as it sits currently. I am always monkeying around with it and adding and moving stuff so this will probably evolve over time! OK lets go on a tour of my tiny garage shop!
> 
> ...


Great shop David! Looks like a wonderful place to work. How do you like your Steel City dust collector?


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *My Garage WoodShop*
> 
> Here are some pictures of my shop as it sits currently. I am always monkeying around with it and adding and moving stuff so this will probably evolve over time! OK lets go on a tour of my tiny garage shop!
> 
> ...


Great looking shop! It looks very large!! You have managed to organize it so that all your surfaces make sense and do double or triple duty! Great work… now can you come over and design mine??
Ellen


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *My Garage WoodShop*
> 
> Here are some pictures of my shop as it sits currently. I am always monkeying around with it and adding and moving stuff so this will probably evolve over time! OK lets go on a tour of my tiny garage shop!
> 
> ...


Nice looking shop Brad. Needs some dust though LOL. I really like the use of space you have, with the storage.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *My Garage WoodShop*
> 
> Here are some pictures of my shop as it sits currently. I am always monkeying around with it and adding and moving stuff so this will probably evolve over time! OK lets go on a tour of my tiny garage shop!
> 
> ...


Very nice Mr. Nailor. (I still always smile when I see your name)

What fun it is to look at other people's shops and dream. I need some cabinets.

I still don't like my chop saw. Maybe I just need to grow up. I do everything on the TS. Maybe a better stand like yours would help, and good dust collection. But mostly it is the quality of the cut. What kind of blade do you use on it? Do you ever use a zero clearance insert?

Steve


----------



## Diggerjacks (Oct 22, 2009)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *My Garage WoodShop*
> 
> Here are some pictures of my shop as it sits currently. I am always monkeying around with it and adding and moving stuff so this will probably evolve over time! OK lets go on a tour of my tiny garage shop!
> 
> ...


Hello

You have a beautiful workshop : clean, well organized, excellent work space

A space with a lot of pleasure

Just a question : Do you have some dust somewhere


> ?


?


> ?


Thanks for sharing


----------



## Maggiepic (Aug 26, 2010)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *My Garage WoodShop*
> 
> Here are some pictures of my shop as it sits currently. I am always monkeying around with it and adding and moving stuff so this will probably evolve over time! OK lets go on a tour of my tiny garage shop!
> 
> ...


Great looking shop! Well organized and neat. 
Gotta love those CL's finds. I have several in my shop.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *My Garage WoodShop*
> 
> Here are some pictures of my shop as it sits currently. I am always monkeying around with it and adding and moving stuff so this will probably evolve over time! OK lets go on a tour of my tiny garage shop!
> 
> ...


nope this is not a shop …..this is a dispayed exibition from a museum

why ?

why?

its tooooo organised , nooo Duuust and no clutter at all 
not ten half finished projects hiding in corners but most importen
where is the fridge , Televison , the relaxing corner with coffeemashine and toaster 
and not to forget the woodworkingboolks and the computer so you can stay in tuch
with us here on Lumber Jock

nope deffently not geting the golden diplom as a shop.. sorry
and there is no apealcort possiple in this matter 
you have to make a totely rebuild and then we can look at it again
sorry .. no guidelines either on how we judge in theese serius cases

the unreasoneble unfair shoppolice
we can only criticise not bee constructiv

Edit : Droooool !


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *My Garage WoodShop*
> 
> Here are some pictures of my shop as it sits currently. I am always monkeying around with it and adding and moving stuff so this will probably evolve over time! OK lets go on a tour of my tiny garage shop!
> 
> ...


Way too clean.

Way too functional.

Way too organized.

Your tools are way too well thought out, and carefully picked.

YOU, Sir, have a lot of work to do 

[Great looking shop. Very orderly. Thanks for sharing !]


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *My Garage WoodShop*
> 
> Here are some pictures of my shop as it sits currently. I am always monkeying around with it and adding and moving stuff so this will probably evolve over time! OK lets go on a tour of my tiny garage shop!
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the great comments guys! I knew I was gonna take alot of heat for how clean the shop is…I did tidy up before I shot the pictures, but truth be told I am a clean freak to the 20th power. I clean up the shop after each project…sometimes after each procedure! When I worked in a cabinet shop I used to get yelled at all the time for putting tools away that guys were still using.

Rob…Ya..I am all set if there is ever a run on the cat litter plant! Actually those are filled with sand, for weight in my pickup when it snows

Chip….I like it alot. It is another Craigslist score actually….I recently took the top bag to the laundromat and washed it…what a huge difference it made..I instantly gained CFM's..

Ellen..Actually you are on the cape..not far from me at all!

Steve..Belive it or not it's the stock blade that came with the saw. It's a 72 tooth and it cuts real well. Eventually I plan on replacing it with a Forrest chop-master, or the Rigid 100 tooth titanium coated. One of the benefits to buying the Makita was in all the reviews I read everyone commented on how good the stock blade is. Quality of cross cut is excellent..no I don't have a zero clearance insert for it but I plan on making one..

Diggerjacks…actually I think there is some sawdust behind the chop saw table under the hood…but not much..


----------



## Broglea (Dec 9, 2009)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *My Garage WoodShop*
> 
> Here are some pictures of my shop as it sits currently. I am always monkeying around with it and adding and moving stuff so this will probably evolve over time! OK lets go on a tour of my tiny garage shop!
> 
> ...


Well orginzed and thought out shop. I absolutely love the B's sign on the door. They should catch the Habs very shortly.

Is it heated as well?


----------



## GaryD (Mar 5, 2009)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *My Garage WoodShop*
> 
> Here are some pictures of my shop as it sits currently. I am always monkeying around with it and adding and moving stuff so this will probably evolve over time! OK lets go on a tour of my tiny garage shop!
> 
> ...


Man I hope my shop looks as clean as yours when I get done with the shed. Looks really good, well done.


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *My Garage WoodShop*
> 
> Here are some pictures of my shop as it sits currently. I am always monkeying around with it and adding and moving stuff so this will probably evolve over time! OK lets go on a tour of my tiny garage shop!
> 
> ...


Hey Brad,
Now that is a cool shop with lots of great tools to play with…nice job.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *My Garage WoodShop*
> 
> Here are some pictures of my shop as it sits currently. I am always monkeying around with it and adding and moving stuff so this will probably evolve over time! OK lets go on a tour of my tiny garage shop!
> 
> ...


Broglea..no, not heated. The garage door is insulated and I run a space heater that brings it up to about 62 even on the coldest days, and that's at least warm enough to work and for glue to set.

GO BRUINS!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *My Garage WoodShop*
> 
> Here are some pictures of my shop as it sits currently. I am always monkeying around with it and adding and moving stuff so this will probably evolve over time! OK lets go on a tour of my tiny garage shop!
> 
> ...


That's a very nice shop!
The organization is one of the best I have seen.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *My Garage WoodShop*
> 
> Here are some pictures of my shop as it sits currently. I am always monkeying around with it and adding and moving stuff so this will probably evolve over time! OK lets go on a tour of my tiny garage shop!
> 
> ...


Thats a nice looking shop.


----------



## RONFINCH (May 24, 2010)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *My Garage WoodShop*
> 
> Here are some pictures of my shop as it sits currently. I am always monkeying around with it and adding and moving stuff so this will probably evolve over time! OK lets go on a tour of my tiny garage shop!
> 
> ...


OK Brad, I have some help for your OCD relative to clean shops, help me clean mine!!!! Great looking shop!


----------



## tedth66 (Sep 1, 2009)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *My Garage WoodShop*
> 
> Here are some pictures of my shop as it sits currently. I am always monkeying around with it and adding and moving stuff so this will probably evolve over time! OK lets go on a tour of my tiny garage shop!
> 
> ...


AWESOME shop Brad_Nailor!!!


----------



## Timthemailman (Oct 19, 2010)

Brad_Nailor said:


> *My Garage WoodShop*
> 
> Here are some pictures of my shop as it sits currently. I am always monkeying around with it and adding and moving stuff so this will probably evolve over time! OK lets go on a tour of my tiny garage shop!
> 
> ...


Very nice, Thanks for the tour.


----------

